# Mountain in Northeast???



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have 2 or 3 close friends ready for an excursion over the holidays, and you wanted to have a great mountain with a great resort & decent nightlife...

Where is the place to go?

Really looking for the best terrain the East Coast has to offer... just the states though.

Put up a poll, but I am hoping some of you experts could really just help guide us towards the best gig for a group of guys ready to hit the pow & of course, the bars after as well.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I ride in NH mainly so I'm gonna be biased to there. As far as resort feel and nightlife goes I'm going to say Loon. Its a good mountain but gets busy on the weekends, has a great park. It's also got 2 other mountains within a 15 minute drive. Waterville Valley, which was voted one of the best parks on the east coast. The other is Cannon... (Lots of Vert for New England anyways), and challenging terrain there. You can't beat a powder day at cannon either... They constantly get a fresh layer of snow on top as it gets refreshed with natural snow pretty regular due to the way it's positioned in Franconia Notch it funnels in all the snow squalls, not to mention theyve updated theyre snow making system as well and it's done pretty well so far.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Jay, no question. Best terrain, snow, glades, vibe.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you from the Northeast? How could you leave Sugarloaf off! Come on man !

I'd much rather hit The Loaf than Sunday River. Adventures with friends are more about being in the right place around the right people as versus the place with the most people. You know what Im saying?

Great people at The Loaf, cool vibe, great mountain that rivals many Western resorts in my opinion. And you will meet some cool girls there for sure which Im assuming you guys have on the agenda.

The only one on this list I would bother to hit (in this scenario) is Jay. But I'd put Sugarloaf ahead of Jay.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

My bad Tonic, should have put more up on the poll. Know Sugarloaf as well as Killington should be up there, sure a couple or handful more.

Most years we choke up, and pull out the dough for early Spring trips out west, going the close route & trying the NorthEast this year. I do hate crowds, but definitely would like more night life than where we stayed last year at Gore. Though Gore was pretty ridic for a Northeast mountain with the 2storms in 3days we got. 

Besides Gore, I have only been to Hunter & Sunday River in the NorthEast, so I don't know chit.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

We all know what "nightlife" means; chicks, the only thing better than shredding.. most of the time. And all the other people you meet while partying trying to "land your trick".

While Sugarloaf isn't in a big town the people there are just cooler than in some of the more mainstream resorts. I'd rather take my chances there with all of its charm and vibe than a more "mainstream" resort full of bunnies Im not interested in petting. You'll have a good time for sure. Stay at the little Inn on the hill, there's a fun bar downstairs. And Seth Wescott owns a bar down the hill that's popular with kids that work at the mountain and locals.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Stowe gives you a pretty damm good combo of terrain and nightlife. Mansfield is as good as anywhere on the east coast.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

+1 for Jay..

Tremblant if you wanted to go to Canada mostly to party hard right on the mountain.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jay has the best terrain I've hit in the east, and probably the worst night life of any hill out there... It's just not in a party town, and that's one reason the hill is so great. People are there to ride, not party.

Jay is awesome when you go with a group and grab a few condos and make your own night life. Then it's tops! :thumbsup:


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

i didn't know we were able to create polls, i voted for jay, and wow not the only person who says that


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i would go to stratton. their conditions will be back to normal after christmas


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Definitely Jay. Plus with their new expansion, it's not totally dead, and there are a couple of bars on premises, including the mezzanine bar overlooking the water park. But when the weather turns there, it can be brutal. 

Stowe is a close second if you don't mind spending money. It's the name of the town, not the mountains (Spruce Peak for the families, and Mt. Mansfield for the steeps/advanced riders). Stowe is basically a several-mile long strip with lots of pubs, restaurants, and hotels, ending at the base of the mountain. There are several very-reasonably priced old-school lodges that will serve you a hot breakfast before hitting the mountain. We like to stay at the Innsbruck. Family owned, super nice people, pretty cheap, and you can park right outside your room. They have both indoor and outdoor hot tubs for after you beat yourself up on the mountain. A good free breakfast buffet with homemade stuff, and free soup and hot cider (and beer and wine for $) in the afternoon, and they're one of the closest lodges to the base of the mountain.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

chronicsmoke said:


> Tremblant if you wanted to go to Canada mostly to party hard right on the mountain.


Yeah forgot about Tremblant. I'd put the partying ahead of the terrain. Montreal has some of the most beautiful women in the world. Plenty of natural beauty..


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

super-rad said:


> Jay, no question. Best terrain, snow, glades, vibe.


:yahoo: 10char


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Full disclosure, I've lived in Stowe for about 20 years and worked there for 7 in various departments.

I'd say it really depends on the type of riding you're looking for. Go Stowe if you want the pitch and vertical, and don't mind paying for it (you're looking at $100 for a day ticket). It's got some of the longest runs in the East with excellent terrain variety even within trails. Get off the groomers (and I don't necessarily mean ski the trees) and there are some amazing chutes and pockets that tourists will miss. Side note - the food is amazing at Spruce.

Having said that, Jay has better trees and generally gets more snow, but it's a different vibe too. Feels very European there, mostly due to the influx of french canadians and its close proximity to Quebec. Not that it's a bad thing, just a difference. Also worth noting that if it rains/rime ice/you're too hammered to ride, there's an ice rink and waterpark to chill out in.

If you want park riding, Mt. Snow and Killy are where it's at. Unrivaled snowmaking so surfaces will always be the best you can find, and both parks have won awards. But aside from that, you'll get better, longer true alpine riding if you head further North.

I've never been to the Loaf or Sunday River, but those get high praise from locals here as well.


----------

